

Erlang and High-Scale System Software - prakash
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/CommentView,guid,ca94e6d3-5627-4d8f-b3e0-6d90c198fce0.aspx

======
13ren
I like his argument that Erlang's concurrency is a secondary benefit. The main
one is _reliability_.

Erlang's price of inefficiency ( _tax_ ) is affordable with today's faster
machines.

------
chrisbroadfoot
_JITed languages typically don’t perform as well as statically compiled
languages_

Did he mean to put the word _statically_ there?

